# Announcing the tournament best graphics around the world



## Amined (May 25, 2020)

I'm organising a tournament best graphics in my instagram account all what you have to do is to send me your best graphic in private and i will repost it in my stories since 01/06/2020 
Audience will vote for the best ;
click in this link to participate:

https://www.instagram.com/anime_land7/?hl=fr


----------

